# ASUS P4S800D-X - installing raid driver from asus website



## copaceticjon (Sep 26, 2006)

i recently switched from a dead epox mobo to an asus P4S800D-X (needed a nice 478 board). anyway, initially, bios recognized my two SATA drives in setup, but would not boot windows off of them. When i booted my windows installation disk, and pressed whatever it was i needed to press to begin installing windows, windows setup informed me that it did not detect any hard disks, i restarted and bios was still showing them in setup.But now, a day later, they don't even show up in setup anymore. I downloaded the RAID driver for my mobo from the asus website and put it on a cd. Then i went back to windows setup, I tried pressing f6 in windows setup when prompted to do so to install third-party SCSI or RAID drivers, but nothing happened. So i set the system to boot the RAID driver cd directly, which worked fine. But when it gave me this prompt: "A:\>" i realized i had no idea what to do. 

So, i guess my question is this: how do i install this RAID driver. And, if that isn't the problem, then what is?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

copaceticjon said:


> i recently switched from a dead epox mobo to an asus P4S800D-X (needed a nice 478 board). anyway, initially, bios recognized my two SATA drives in setup, but would not boot windows off of them. When i booted my windows installation disk, and pressed whatever it was i needed to press to begin installing windows, windows setup informed me that it did not detect any hard disks, i restarted and bios was still showing them in setup.But now, a day later, they don't even show up in setup anymore. I downloaded the RAID driver for my mobo from the asus website and put it on a cd. Then i went back to windows setup, I tried pressing f6 in windows setup when prompted to do so to install third-party SCSI or RAID drivers, but nothing happened. So i set the system to boot the RAID driver cd directly, which worked fine. But when it gave me this prompt: "A:\>" i realized i had no idea what to do.
> 
> So, i guess my question is this: how do i install this RAID driver. And, if that isn't the problem, then what is?


Was your pc config in raid or ide mode prior to swaping out the mb/


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

first make sure that you have your bios setup for raid if that is the way you want to go.
second, I am not sure what raid controller you used before or if they were in a raid array or if you were planning on trying to keep the info. I will just presume you want to start from scrtach as windows will not run on a different mother board.

If you want to go raid like I said check you have it enabled in the bios and if the opion is there enable the bootrom ( it should be under the raid option )
save your settings then exit the bios
generally you will then have to go into the sata controllers raid facility and as i am not sure what controller you will be using check to see what you have to press to enter it ( for example the intel utility is accessed buring boot by pressing Ctrl -I ), once you have entered that follow the prompts and create your raid array then once you have finished there your boot sequence should continue. 
You will have to use the make disk utility on your motherboard CD to install the raid drivers onto a floppy drive ( this is one of the things that let you down before, as well as not having created an array ). if you dont have the mobo CD just copy the drivers you downloaded onto a floppy. Then watch out for the F6 prompt and then install the drivers via the floppy drive as prompted. Your windows install should then continue as normal.
If you don't have a floppy drive you will have to slipstream them onto a XP disk.
hope this helps


----------

